# Please recommend a med size backpack that can hold a full face helmet



## tim808 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a small High Sierra 14L backpack with hydration and a mesh helmet net but I'd like to get a backpack that is big enough to also carry my forearm/elbow pads, knee/shin pads and 661 assault suit.

Wearing my gear as I walk up is okay, but it seems easier when I carried it in a backpack.

Hydration bladder is not a requirement.

I'm open to any other options/ideas on carrying my gear.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

I use a Dakine Nomad. Holds evrything you specified, plus water and a DSLR.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I have the Osprey Zealot 16. Works great for regular pads but the assault suit is gonna take some ingenuity. I have a nice Deuter pack for gear but it's a bit bulky for riding (it's actually meant for Ski/Snowboard use).


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ived used the fox portage for a lot of stuff. Can even fit two bladders in it. Held everything from my knee pads, helmet and elbow guards









I just got this deuter air EXP 10 pack and I love it. but it might bee too small for your needs although I fit all of the above I mentioned yet it still feels small.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

my brother used to have a dakine nomad, but now has a apex. both packs will hold a bladder, full face lid and pads. the apex is slightly bigger, so will allow you to carry more. 
myself used to have a dakine apex. but now use a evoc freeride, the apex was a nice pack, carried everything that ineeded and was comfortable to wear. it was an old one. 06 model so it didnt have all the tool compartments that the new ones have, and also didnt have seperate compartment for the bladder, like the new ones do. that was my main reason for getting rid. 
i was going to get a newer version of the apex, but i got offerd a great deal on a evoc pack, it had all the seperate compartments i was looking for, plus built in spine protector and rain cover. it carries everything i need. helmet, ( full face or xc.) pads, tools. and seperate pouch for bladder. its very comfortable to wear even on long epic rides. 
so dakine or evoc both great bags you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Any advice about backpacks that will hold dh helmet today?


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

ka81ua said:


> Any advice about backpacks that will hold dh helmet today?


For you specifically, I'm thinking something along these lines is more your speed...








It even comes with a map!


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok, but how does it hold ff helmet?..


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

usually helmet and goggles are strapped to back pack....I wrap my body armour and knee guards around the bars and tie it with Jersey


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Helmet is hold by lock (like on Osprey) but i don't see any other backpacks with same easy and comfortable system.. (


----------



## ciki62 (Sep 21, 2018)

Evoc FR 16 black


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlion (Jun 26, 2019)

I personally use a RimRunner 22 by Camelback. My full face straps on the side easy and securely. fits shin and knee guards fine with 3L of water in the back. Im sure it'll fit everything fine except maybe the assault suit? Thats a hard one for a medium bag.


----------

